

ASK PG: Have you ever funded companies that compete with each other? - TenJack

I'm curious if you have ever funded companies that knowingly competed with previous seeded companies.
======
ig1
Yes. They funded every major email crm plugin (etacts, rapportive, and xobni)

------
petervandijck
Yes, they have (in the email delivery space if memory serves).

